# Mockumentary script



## Kimba (May 6, 2007)

I've been thinking of writing a mockumentary. I know that there is a different script format for documentaries and one for dramas. Given that mockumentary is a drama presented in a documentary form, I'm just wondering if anyone knows which script format is used.


----------



## mammamaia (May 6, 2007)

if it's a 'drama' then it's fictional and goes in standard screenplay format... 

fyi, some 'scripted' documentaries are written in close to the same format, but will necessarily contain more inserts of film clips and VOs than 'created' action/dialog... that said, a documentary is more the creation of the documentarian and editor, than a writer... and thus will contain extensive video and audio direction, where a fictional script will not... 

for your 'mockumentary' you would use the standard screenplay format... check out 'the truman show' for an example...


----------



## Kimba (May 7, 2007)

Actually, while The Truman Show was like a documentary, it was presented as a ficitonal piece on screen. A mockumentary, on the other hand, is presented as a real documentary but with a fictitious undertones - that is, the incidents presented in it will be entirely fictitious.  

Hence my question about the script format. Thanks for your reply though.


----------



## mammamaia (May 7, 2007)

it's considered by many in the industry to be at least a _hybrid_ mockumentary, as the 'show' parts definitely fit the term... i mentioned it, as the script is available and can be helpful in re planning your project... 

for full-fledged mockumentaries, check out scripts of 'the blair witch project' and the 'jersey devil'-based flick, 'the last broadcast'... if you can find them...


----------



## Kimba (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for that ...


----------

